# Best route to take PCD to DC



## bimpower (Dec 20, 2013)

For those of you had done PCD than drove north after...

Planning on doing PCD in March. After delivery, we want to drive straight back to D.C. What is the best route? Is it 81 or 95? Which route has less traffic and semis to avoid potential rock chips...


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Two good routes are I-40 to 81 to 66 or I-85 to 95. The 85-95 route is more direct but more traffic. Pay attention to weather as the 40-81 route is mountainous. For a good fun trip, I would drive through the mountainsfrom leaving Greer.
Head south on I-85 to pick up US 25 north. You can stay on this for about an hour and pick up I-40. Our for a true mountain driving experience, pick up US 276 and drive over Caesars Head to Brevard,NC. From there you can take NC280 to I-40 just south of Asheville.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bimpower (Dec 20, 2013)

cwickberg said:


> Two good routes are I-40 to 81 to 66 or I-85 to 95. The 85-95 route is more direct but more traffic. Pay attention to weather as the 40-81 route is mountainous. For a good fun trip, I would drive through the mountainsfrom leaving Greer.
> Head south on I-85 to pick up US 25 north. You can stay on this for about an hour and pick up I-40. Our for a true mountain driving experience, pick up US 276 and drive over Caesars Head to Brevard,NC. From there you can take NC280 to I-40 just south of Asheville.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using BimmerApp mobile app


Good info... mountainous route may be better for the new motor. 95 just is unpredictable at times.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would take 81 any day. I-95 is boring with poor scenary. I-81 goes through much prettier territory. If you have the time, the blue ridge parkway would be even better.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

I took 85 to 95 - no big problems, plenty of "rest stops".


----------



## ratgrl (Feb 21, 2014)

Is the Blue Ridge still a good pick this time of year? I'm headed back to Connecticut and thought this might be a good way to get northward. I just can't decide where to break away from it to move more easterly for home.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If you have time BRP is worth the drive. 
I 95 would likley be faster, but more of a sterile interstate drive. Use this if you just want to get it over with and get home. 
I 81 is much more scenic. Taking 26 to 81 would be fast, but also nice scenery.
If you have the time you could pick up the BRP and take it to Roanoke and get on 81 there. 
N4S


----------



## ratgrl (Feb 21, 2014)

I definitely have the time. I left myself 2 1/2 days to drive home. The Blue Ridge seems like the prettiest drive to choose from, and I saw that if for whatever reason it doesn't seem to be working out I should be able to cut over to I-81 fairly easily. Some of what I've read about the BRP led me to believe it might be impassable this time of year but I didn't know if that was just an over abundance of caution from TPTB. 

I have NO intention of setting rubber on I-95 for this drive.


----------



## bimpower (Dec 20, 2013)

ratgrl said:


> I have NO intention of setting rubber on I-95 for this drive.


Was the decision base on rock chips or traffic?

Based on the recommendations here, I went on Google Maps. The new maps have 'preview' feature, where it provides the route with photos.

Route 81 is the prettiest...
Route 85/29 is the shortest...


----------



## ratgrl (Feb 21, 2014)

Based on boring, mostly. I've driven the 95 corridor but never an interior route. Based partly on traffic but that's not the deciding factor. I think I'll do BRP to the end and pick up 81 after that. I haven't quite sorted out how to get east after that.


----------



## ratgrl (Feb 21, 2014)

bimpower, when are you doing PCD? Do you have your date yet?


----------



## NCe61 (Jun 23, 2009)

ratgrl said:


> I definitely have the time. I left myself 2 1/2 days to drive home. The Blue Ridge seems like the prettiest drive to choose from, and I saw that if for whatever reason it doesn't seem to be working out I should be able to cut over to I-81 fairly easily. Some of what I've read about the BRP led me to believe it might be impassable this time of year but I didn't know if that was just an over abundance of caution from TPTB.
> 
> I have NO intention of setting rubber on I-95 for this drive.


Sections of the BRP frequently close in the winter. Also, it is closed due to construction and damage for a 20 mile stretch between Asheville and Mt. Mitchell, and a 10 mile stretch north of US 421 near Boone, NC.

This website provides information of BRP closures: http://www.nps.gov/blri/planyourvisit/roadclosures.htm


----------



## bimpower (Dec 20, 2013)

ratgrl said:


> bimpower, when are you doing PCD? Do you have your date yet?


Tentatively scheduled for 3/24. I was told not to make any bookings as the date could change being so far out. The status is still 112. Production date 3/10 if all goes well.


----------



## Virginia Bill (Oct 18, 2005)

For D. C. I'd do 85/29. The 29 part is quite pleasant -- decent scenery and usually light traffic. It's slower than 85/95 (unless you find a tie-up on 95, which happens a lot) but not as boring. 81 offers superior scenery, but the truck traffic can get irritating -- those things take a looong time to pass each other going uphill, and 81 has lots of hills. I avoid 95 whenever possible simply because it's always near maximum traffic load, so any hiccup causes a jam.


----------



## Asmooth0101 (Sep 18, 2012)

What kind of road is 29? Two lanes each direction or larger like an interstate?

Would you recommend 85 to 29 over 85 to 95, given that after about 530 it's going to be dark so the scenery doesn't really matter for the later 2/3 of the trip.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Virginia Bill (Oct 18, 2005)

29 is two lanes each way, usually with a grass median separating north and southbound. You would find some congestion around Charlottesville, but otherwise traffic is usually light.

I would definitely choose 81 to 29 over 81 to 95.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Going to DC, I would take 81 to 66.


----------



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

I headed back to NJ via 81. I followed the route that the Performance Center gives in the .pdf they email to about a month before delivery.

Here are the directions:

Directions to the Blue Ridge Parkway and Asheville, NC:
- Right out of the Performance Center onto Hwy 101
- Left at the Hot Spot gas station onto E. Poinsett
- Go about 3/10 of a mile and turn right onto Hwy. 14
- After about 13 miles, turn left at the 4-way stop onto Hwy. 11 (a Spinx gas station will be on your right)
- You will cross over Hwy. 25. After this intersection, you will come to a stop sign, bear right and continue onto Hwy. 11
- In approximately 5 miles, Hwy. 11 will bear to the left; however, you will bear to the right onto Hwy. 276. Hwy. 276 will take you to Caesar's Head (on your left) which will have restroom facilities and a great overlook point for a nice view. You will continue on Hwy. 276 to Brevard
- Once in the Town of Brevard, you will turn to the right in the middle of town and continue on Hwy. 276.
- Brevard College will be on your right and Hwy. 276 will become Hwy. 64.
- In approximately 4 ***8211; 5 miles, you will come to an intersection. At this intersection you will turn to the LEFT onto Hwy. 276 (into the Pisgah National Forest).
- At the top of the mountain on Hwy. 276, you will turn right onto the Blue Ridge Parkway.
- In just a few miles, the Pisgah Inn/Restaurant will be on your right. (A great place to stop over for a meal with a priceless view!)
- You can stay on the Blue Ridge Parkway to Asheville, NC. Here you can pick up both I-40 and I-26

I put together a video of my PCD experience - at the end of the video is some footage going traveling on Hwy 276 (Pisgah National Forest). You'll find the entrance to the Blue Ridge Parkway at the top of the mountain. If it is closed, just keep heading down the mountain and let the GPS take over. Eventually you'll get back to 81. Here's the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDT7U_aKobg


----------



## kltwodc (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm doing PCD of an F36 428i on 03/23 and also plan to drive straight north to DC metro (by way of Charlotte). I reckon taking anything but 95 would be better for the car break-in? Any other suggestions? Anyone else doing PCD on 3/23?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

If you don't have a lot of time I recommend I-26 to 23 to 81 back to the DC area. It avoids the biggest cities and stays in the mountains which I find far more interesting. If we happen to have a winter storm in the area it might not be a good route but usually those are over by late March. This route would stay on the interstate and thus be relatively quick.


----------

